# Some of my chickens



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

These little gals are about 4 mos. old. Got our first "easter egg" yesterday. The top hats are Hubby's favorites.

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... ig/031.jpg

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc12 ... /032-1.jpg


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I like your chickens!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Cute! I have a tophat rooster like your black ones! I also have a couple easter eggers. I sold most my grown hens, but I've got two of my easter eggers left, one lays blue eggs and the other green. I was trying to cut down, so of course my buff orp hen desides it's a good idea to start sitting. She was only sitting on one egg, a big green possible double yolker that I THOUGHT was infertle, but I checked the other day and it looks like some of the other hens have been slipping her their eggs, she's now got two more green eggs and 4 bantam eggs, and all (including the large egg) are developing!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That's pretty funny, I've been trying to discourage my broody hens, I just got some roosters so until recently the hens were getting broody with infertile eggs. But, now the roosters are "doing their thing" and I guess I could let this recent broody hen sit some eggs. I just got my first easter egg, cute tiny little green egg! So cute. I didn't get a top hat rooster, I guess I should have, but, I really am not a chicken breeder. My roosters are 1 Americana and 2 Brown Leghorn (they sent me an extra one), they are really pretty chickens.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought the top hat straight run, I also got a white black crested chick, but something happened to that one (I think it was a roo too). I have also been trying to discourage the broodies, already had 5 this year (1st 4 were all on the same nest and hatched 22), the other hatched 15 (w/ alittle help, she left the nest after the first 9 hatched, I took the rest, and had to take the other chicks, she was not a great mom), I've already stopped this buff hen from setting once and one of the silkies, but this girl was determined, and I "thought" she only had one infertile egg, so I guess now I'm planning for more chicks, just what I need!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe I should just let this one set some eggs, make up for some of the loss from that darn fox!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a broody little bantam she was so much fun with her chicks. But she would teach them how to drink out of the 5 gallon goat bucket and then they would drown because thye couldnt' keep their balance :tears: Loved her. I want to get a couple banty chicks once the barn is done.


----------

